
Wolfram Alpha automatically generate code from natural language question - jgamman
http://blog.wolfram.com/2016/12/12/launching-wolframalpha-open-code/
======
jgamman
I know a lot of people at HN don't like mma for whatever reason but this can
really help people like me who are learning to code in that we can side-step
the syntax/magic word barrier.

------
brudgers
Topic Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13370654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13370654)

